# Ummm....do goats have false contractions



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

About two weeks ago my mini-LaMancha seemed to go into labor. She was laying down, have what looked to be mini contractions, she did this for about a hour. She then got up and acted normal, eating, running around, being her normal goatie self.

She is very swollen in the back end, her milk bag is tight but not shiny yet and her ligaments are not mushy yet.

But as a new goat owner, I was concerned that she did go into labor and something went wrong or if she just had false contractions or maybe the babies were getting into position.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes they can have what I refer to as "practice contractions" not to uncommon


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I had a goat do that, and she didnt kid for another 10 days after - and she was gooing at the back and everything, and had lost her ligaments!

LW


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Apparently, both of my girls that are due any day now did this tooooooooooo just last week! Braxton Hicks for goats!


----------

